

Future of Photo Viewing is Here – Unbound for Mac + Leap Motion - Mazer23
http://www.pixiteapps.com/blog/future-of-photo-viewing-is-here-unbound-for-mac-leap-motion/

======
beaker
Cool video - nice touch adding the dog at the end:)

Just curious, how long did it take to integrate the basic Leap API into your
app? Does it have built in gesture recognizers like iOS or do you have to
"roll your own"?

~~~
Mazer23
It wasn't too bad, it took a few hours to get the basics up and running, then
there was quite a bit of tweaking. The leap sdk is coming together but theres
still a lot for developers to do. There are gestures but you still need to
roll quite a bit yourself. I'm going to do another post much more in depth
about the gestures and how to handle them in the next week or two.

------
rolandroland
This is not the future. This is a gimmick, at least in this form, in front of
a laptop.

How is this better than a multi touch touchpad?

Maybe in front of an audience, with a projector, it could make sense..

------
momowow
Oh, my, I won't have to go to the gym anymore... Just pay $69.95 and I get the
privilege of waving my hands all day in front of my Mac. View my photos and I
get a workout too! Wow!

